# Performix



## B_Doc (Oct 16, 2016)

Expensive hype or worth the science?  I just got their multivitamin which seems pretty good. Like that the oils r in the cap with the vitamins.  

I searched and only found one reference to the pump pre workout.  It looks pretty good and has the one good review.

Just curious if anyone out there has any experience with this stuff before I fork over the money for anymore of their products. 

I normally use optimen but taking two caps with oil in them versus three pills and extra oil caps kinda turnt me on.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 16, 2016)

We sell their shit at gnc. 

tbh, I'd never pay that much for a "8hour time release" multi vitamin. 

Their Pre workout, aminos, and protein are all good.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 17, 2016)

Honestly man it's probably not what it say's it is...they make many claims based on these fancy scientific theories and cool packaging but none of these supps are FDA regulated and I'm unsure of performix clinical evidence...I doubt there is any....a time released mutlivitamin based on your body's pH and how it's suppose to release the multi when your body supposedly needs it sounds far fetched to me...and for the price I'd stay away and stick to regular whey protein isolate a pre-workout and a ton of food.


----------



## B_Doc (Oct 17, 2016)

Food whey and pre workout check.

Performix multi has a terrible burp old fish taste.  Def taking it back to exchange.  Gonna stick to optimen and some fish oils that don't take like arse.

So if someone reads this one day, don't get the multi it tastes terrible. 

Cheers


----------

